# Sander upgrade



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Hello Ladislav,

I just read your review post on the sander, if the tripping is occuring randomly check the two capacitors for moisture/water. I had the misfortune to position my sander directly underneath the dishwasher in the kitchen above.

Well the dishwasher overflowed and wet my sander, I dryed it all out when the leak occured but did not run it.

Some time later I went to use it and it tripped the RCD instantly, so I checked everything out and find water pooled in the bottom of the capacitor cover.
Dryed everything out and powered it up this time it started to run but tripped out again, confused I did another check and found a second capacitor located at the back, opened the cover and again found water.

Dryed everything out and powered it up again, this time all was well and the unit functioned A OK

obviously the top capacitor is for starting and the other one is for running, hence the initial run attempt.

May be of some interest/use


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you for reply . I read lot of rewies and seams like even if its working the way it should its just way too sensitive and i belive it just wount alow to actualy put any normal load on the machine to be on the safe , i like the way it WORKS now and even tho i may be taking chance here to burn the motor ( i dont go crazy on it just normal in my opinoin ) but if it cant sand like it does now without a switch i dont even want the thing in my shop , and if i have to i will get bigger sander but will see it may just work , for years i was working in biger shop and quite often running huge sander for 4×8 sheets and all i had was my ears to doo the set up so i hope i still can rely on that and maybe get more out of the sander , its pretty good mAchine if its not trippin lol


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Ladislav, it's your sander and you can do with it whatever you like. But I think robscastle gave you some good information. If I were you, I'd follow his recommendation and check my capacitors.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have this same sander and I have used it for 3 years. It is the best little tool in my shop. Dependable and reliable. When buying used (I bought a 10-20 Performax used), I sometimes find that other people have abused the machine. My 10-20 was horrible… it too tripped the breaker on small stuff. I ended up giving it away to a woodworker who's
husband was a gear head and he played with it… I think he fixed it.
On the other hand, I have a jointer that I bought used and it is terrific so I guess it means that we just have to examine used machinery carefully - buyer beware.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

It sounds like a bad breaker, not just a normal sensitive one. If it's not something like water or bad caps, I would look into replacing the breaker - it is unsafe to run it without one. A jam could overload and destroy the motor. A fire could well result. It's probably not even an expensive part.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Ladislav, I have one of these sanders, also. When I first bought it, the same thing happened to me. Of course, the sander was under warranty so I called the company and they sent me what I need to fix it. Can't remember if it was another breaker or what, but it fixed the issue.

Since, you bought yours used, the warranty might be expired. Call the company anyway. I don't think it was the motor or controller they sent me but seems to me it was a small part.

Here is a blog about the issue that you may find helpful. There is a link to an inexpensive part too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had mine for about 3 years. Love it. Only complaint is I bought the infeed and outfeed tables. Ended up bringing them back and made my own.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought the Performax version of that sander, also used. It likes to trip its own overload protector, even with a slight load. I have another motor to put on it (will have to adapt the mount, no doubt), and will probably run that on 220.

Reminds me of my dad's old Sears TS. It had an 8" blade and a 1/2 h.p. (as I recall) Dunlop motor, with an overload switch. It also was prone to tripping if worked too hard.


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for all coments and run the sander today again all day and i like it without that switch better , works good and if carefull and not putting to much on the motor it does well im sure with trip it probably would trip on me few times for sure , i never did any job without switch tripin , now it all went smooth


----------



## Ladislav (Sep 2, 2014)

I think the motor is strong enough i just think its lil too owerprotected


----------

